# Wet food alternatives to prescription food for urinary tract



## jenny31052 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm sure this question have been asked before, but I was wondering if there are other non-prescription food out there that can be fed to cats prones to UTIs.

My 8 years old male has had a severe urinary blockage almost a year ago, with acute kidney failure, spent 3 days at the vet and all that fun stuff 

Now he is on Hills rx food; it seems to work, but I hate the ingredients, and the cat is gaining weight... (20 pounds now..)

My other kitties have been eating Taste of the Wild for years, and I wish he could get better food as well. 

I'm obviously terrified of another blockage, and if the rx food is what he has to take, then be it, but I would like to hear if someone out there with the same issues, is feeding something better (holistic preferably) and with success in managing UTIs..

Thanks!


----------



## AaronR1074 (Dec 11, 2012)

Check this out.. also the dry is good for protien munchies.

Amazon.com: Wellness Canned Cat Food, Beef and Chicken Recipe, 24-Pack of 5-1/2-Ounce Cans: Pet Supplies

If you are worried about him peeing I suggest adding about a half inch of filtered water to the bowl with a teaspoon & 1/2 of the wet food in the middle. He'll lick that up first like gravy and 20 mins later he'll go down on the rest. My cat loves all things Wellness. My cat has a corn & Grain allergy so this stuff is good for him


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

This is the best article I have seen on urinary issues in cats

Feline Urinary Tract Health: Cystitis, Urethral Obstruction, Urinary Tract Infection by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM :: cat urinary tract health 

She includes a link to a chart that lists nutrition information of different foods, look for one that is low in phosphorus:

*Generally speaking, the basic diet recommendation for the average cat with urinary tract issues is a high protein/low carbohydrate canned food with added water.*
*Taking it one step further, look for one that is low in phosphorus - either below ~1.0-1.2% dry matter (not 'as fed'), or below ~250-300 mg/100 kcal.*


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

AaronR1074 said:


> Check this out.. also the dry is good for protien munchies.
> 
> Amazon.com: Wellness Canned Cat Food, Beef and Chicken Recipe, 24-Pack of 5-1/2-Ounce Cans: Pet Supplies
> 
> If you are worried about him peeing I suggest adding about a half inch of filtered water to the bowl with a teaspoon & 1/2 of the wet food in the middle. He'll lick that up first like gravy and 20 mins later he'll go down on the rest. My cat loves all things Wellness. My cat has a corn & Grain allergy so this stuff is good for him


Adding a little water is a good idea.

I wouldn't recommend Wellness for a cat with urinary tract problems. And of course the kitty should have NO DRY EVER.




shan841 said:


> This is the best article I have seen on urinary issues in cats
> 
> Feline Urinary Tract Health: Cystitis, Urethral Obstruction, Urinary Tract Infection by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM :: cat urinary tract health
> 
> ...


:thumb:thumb:thumb


----------



## AaronR1074 (Dec 11, 2012)

lovetimesfour said:


> Adding a little water is a good idea.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend Wellness for a cat with urinary tract problems.
> 
> :thumb:thumb:thumb


Why not? Did you read the link?


Made with high quality meat, a cat's best source of protein 
Contains vitamins and antioxidants that help maintain your cat's immune system 
*Fresh, whole cranberries and blueberries and low dietary magnesium helps promote proper urinary tract function *
Fortified with chelated minerals and vitamins 
Taurine, an essential amino acid for cats is necessary for normal eye and heart function


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

I think ANY wet cat food is good for a cat that has had a UTI... She didn't say he had crystal formation. Just UTI... So he really just needs to be fed a wet food and Wellness is a definite good option.... Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty positive on that... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Another option to consider is Before Grain. It has a pretty simple ingredients list that is mostly meat.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Zilla said:


> I think ANY wet cat food is good for a cat that has had a UTI... She didn't say he had crystal formation. Just UTI... So he really just needs to be fed a wet food and Wellness is a definite good option.... Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty positive on that...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have been researching a good grain free wet food for my cat who suffers from lower urinary tract disease, borderline diabetes and skin allergies. I am currently feeding him and my 1 year old cat EVO Chicken & Turkey wet plus my problem kitty is on Hills Prescription C/D dry food. 

According to this chart http://www.catinfo.org/docs/FoodChartPublic9-22-12.pdf Wellness Core Beef, Venison & Lamb looks like a really good choice. It is grain free. I know that my vet is a big fan of Wellness cat food. Maybe this is an option for you too.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

AaronR1074 said:


> Why not? Did you read the link?
> 
> 
> Made with high quality meat, a cat's best source of protein
> ...


It's a marketing scam. Cats are obligate carnivores and don't need cranberries or blueberries, their magnesium isn't any lower than many others, and even if it was, feeding a reduced magnesium diet could cause other problems. 

I have a cat with urinary tract disorder and I fell for that scam about 5 years ago. Not only did she end up in the hospital, my male cat who had never had a problem with his urinary tract before developed a dangerously alkaline urine pH. There are other stories along the same line drifting around the internet. Granted these are anecdotal, not proven fact. But there are enough other choices out there, I would not recommend Wellness for cats with urinary tract problems.

By Nature Organics is the canned diet I feed my FLUTD kitty now, along with half raw.


----------

